# Ruf beim "Konsortium".. wie zu farmen?



## Flatliner77 (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach einem Weg meinen Ruf beim "Konsortium" zu verbessern, alles was ich bis jetzt noch abgeben kann für Ruf sind die Perlen von den Ogern in der Umgebung.
Meine Frage ist nun ob ich meinen Ruf dort auch noch auf eine andere Art steigern kann (Questen, Ini`s oder so...) und wenn ja wo bzw welche Ini`s?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!


Gruss,

Flatliner


----------



## Thignus (21. Juni 2007)

Es gibt für Ruf beim Konsortium zum einen ein paar Quests in Nagrand und jede Menge mehr im Nethersturm. Zusätzlich kann man dann die Perlen der Oger in Nagrand im 20er Stack abgeben um Ruf zu bekommen oder aber im Nethersturm Insigien farmen, die man ebenfalls im 20er Stack abgeben kann.


----------



## Morgwath (22. Juni 2007)

Managruft Heroic gibt ebenfalls ruf bis exalted beim Konsortium


----------



## Flatliner77 (22. Juni 2007)

Thignus schrieb:


> Es gibt für Ruf beim Konsortium zum einen ein paar Quests in Nagrand und jede Menge mehr im Nethersturm. Zusätzlich kann man dann die Perlen der Oger in Nagrand im 20er Stack abgeben um Ruf zu bekommen oder aber im Nethersturm Insigien farmen, die man ebenfalls im 20er Stack abgeben kann.




ok vielen dank ich werds mal versuchen!


----------



## whiti (22. Juni 2007)

20er stack ? , das waren 10er für 250 ruf !

oder man farmt bei den lichtwesen im schergrat (landeplatz xyz .... auf dem nördlichen plato) oder im nethersturm, diese mobs haben eine chance gefängniskarten zu droppen, mit denen kann man die kugeln, was die gefängnisse sind zu öffnen, bei der öffnung ist random welche mobs herauskommen. man kann freundlich gesinnte bekommen, die dann je nach fraktion 500 ruf geben (shatar , unteres virtel usw) oder man bekommt ein gegner den man erschlagen muss und dieser droppt dann zu 100% eine karte die man für 350 ruf abgeben kann, die quest mit den karten startet im nethersturm nordlich von der sturmsäule)

gruss
whity

edit: achja im nethersturm gibt es ein mob, gefängniswärter blabla ... der dropt den gefängnisschlüssel zu 100% die droprate der anderen mobs ist eher dürftig ..


----------



## Skillorius (24. Juli 2008)

wie heisst die quest für die nethersturm quest fürs konsortium ruf farmen?


----------



## DarkMoskito (24. Juli 2008)

man bekommt auch ruf wenn man täglich die hero qest macht


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

1) Managruft
2) Obisdiankriegsperlen abgeben
3) Quests in Nagrand / Shergrat und Nethersturm (Sturmsäule im Nethersturm nicht vergessen!!)
4) Die Astralen südlich der Area im Nethersturm umklatschen
    - Dropchance Insignie (10st = 250 Ruf)
    - Dropchance Schlüssel (benötigt Prequest) bringt 500 Ruf (meistens beim Konsortium, gelegentlich auch eine andere zufällig Fraktion) + Chance auf blaues Item


----------



## Skillorius (24. Juli 2008)

ja un die quest für die insignien heisst wie?


----------



## thethinker (24. Juli 2008)

*1. Möglichkeit (250 Ruf*):*

Noch mehr Obsidiankriegsperlen (10 Obsidiankriegsperlen von den Ogern in Nagrand)

*2. Möglichkeit (250 Ruf*):*

Noch ein Hügel voller Astraler (10 Insignien der Zaxxis von den Astralen südlich von Area 52, Nethersturm)

*3. Möglichkeit (2400 Ruf**):*

Managruft (Heroisch)

*4. Möglichkeit (500 Ruf*):*

Tausend Welten (5 Gefängnisschlüssel des Astraleums von den Astralen südlich von Area 52, aus der Daylie-Normal und aus der Managruft, abzugeben im Nethersturm)

*5. Möglichkeit (500 Ruf***):*

Du öffnest mit den Schlüsseln die Du von verschiedenen Quellen bekommst die Gefängnisse im Nethersturm (Südöstlich der Sturmsäule), sammelst die Karten da ein und gibst sie ab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, derDenker.
*Pro Quest
**Pro Instanz
***Pro Schlüssel​


----------



## Skillorius (24. Juli 2008)

wow danke .... top antwort


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Nicht vergessen. Damit die Schlüssel überhaupt droppen, muss man vorher einen Prequest gemacht haben!!!!

und nicht Schlüssel und Insignien verwechseln

Insignien droppen immer auch ohne Quest

Schlüssel nur mit PreQuest


----------



## Caidy (24. Juli 2008)

die dailys geben heroic sowohl non heroic auch ruf beim konsortium


----------



## Dalmus (24. Juli 2008)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind...

Ich flieg ganz gerne mal eine Kräutertour durch den Nethersturm und wenn ich da im Osten um den Berg fliege, dann spamme ich nebenbei mein "/target Kerkermeister"-Makro. 
Wie schon einer der Vorredner erwähnte dropt dieser zu 100% einen Schlüssel.
Falls der Kerkermeister gerade da ist, bekommt man ihn durch Spammen des Makros ins target und kann ihn so leichter ausfindig machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

